# Me. The unintentional cat companion.



## mr. barbi (Nov 5, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I hope I am not ousted completely from this forum by being an admitted dog person. I await the 'boo's' and thrown rocks with patience and acceptance.
I had never intended to have cats as I am allergic... although I have been a cat companion in the past. To one much beloved mean Tom. Who I swear was a gangster in a past life.
And yet... now I find myself living with 4. Such is life when one loves a cat lover. It's not so bad though. They seem to like me very much and I have become very fond of them. I would even say I have come to love them.
I now watch cat videos on line and give my boyfriend cat related cards. I am occasionally disgusted by this behavior... but slowly it is becoming the norm and I don't seem to fight it as much anymore.
So, in the interest of being a better cat companion I decided I would join a forum of people who understand felines better than I. Because I still find reading canines much easier.

Sorry for the lengthy post. And thanks for reading.
One last note, I do not agree with the idea that people can own animals. I am happy that we choose to share our lives together and therefore I shall always refer to myself as companion - never owner.


----------



## kittythemeow (Nov 5, 2012)

"I do not agree with the idea that people can own animals. I am happy that we choose to share our lives together and therefore I shall always refer to myself as companion - never owner."

I completely agree! Though I don't refer to myself as companion, I do refer to myself as mom. I am aware that this might sound stupid to most people. Haha. But just like you, I'm never the owner. 

I'm glad you learned to like/love cats. yes, they're a bit more complicated than dogs, but they're really wonderful creatures. I'm not saying that dogs aren't, my parents are dog lovers so I've lived with two dogs ever since we've had the space for them and I both love them very much! And since I'm an only child, I've always called them my brother and sister. I guess that's how i started with the 'my cat is my child thing'. LOL.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

You can come out from behind your sofa, we have lots of dog lovers here. :grin:


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh no, not a dog person!! *runs away in terror*  Nah, I think the majority of people here like both, though many may lean towards cats (as we obviously all have them).

I have two dogs in the family, I may in fact like them more, but it's hard to say. I love both dogs and cats, not sure what I'd do without both species in my life!

Welcome to the forum! Do you have any dogs too? I hope you shares pictures of your kitty cats (and dogs, if you have them)!

PS: I agree we both choose to share our lives together but as far as "owner" goes, to me it's just wording/semantics, the context doesn't mean I feel I'm enslaving them or anything. There's nothing offensive meant about it when I say "owner", just depends on how you interrupt the word, I guess.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've always lived with both dogs and cats (amongst others!) - my current pooch is heavily out-numbered by feline residents but she loves them.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome! 

Dog and cat lovers here, too!


----------



## Fudge's Mummy (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi!

My first Pet as a child was a stray black cat called (predictably) Sooty who I adored but after that, it was always dogs! So when my mother-in-law told us about the Mum and kittens who'd been ousted by their owner because of a new puppy, we jumped at the chance to bring one of the little guys home and it's the best thing we've ever done! Having always been around dogs and very fond of my bed, I never thought that being nudged awake at 6.30 every morning by a purring little ginger bundle of fur for cuddles would be so great! I totally understand the love of dogs, and now, the love of cats. And you are right, you don't own them-our little Fudge has us wrapped around his cute little pink paw. Welcome to the wonderful world of cats....it'll only get better!

Fudge's Mummy xxx


----------



## OwnedbyBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

I am also new here and like yourself have been used to living with dogs, German Shepherds to be more specific. So look forward to also learning from others so that I can give Buzz all that he will ever need. 

I do love your comment about companions, but in the last three months I have very much grown to learn that any human that say they own a cat is delusional, as we are their live in staff


----------



## Gabbysmom (Nov 8, 2012)

I lived in a canine dominated world until about a month ago. I really thought dogs were MAN and WOMANS best friend, until I adopted Gabby. This 4 month old furball has changed my whole outlook on feline independence and canine loyalty. Although my dogs are great companions, nothing has brought me near the joy I have found in my little purring friend. Mr Barbi...its amazing when we change over to the PURR SIDE.


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome! I've always preferred cats but there's nothing wrong with loving dogs.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Mr. Barbi!
Yes, you will be...assimilated! 
Cats have a way of doing that!
I love both, my cats, and dogs, I think they complement each other beautifully!! 
Sharon


----------

